# Solved: BSOD - Almost Always Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

I recently built a new rig for my friend, using all brand new components, and used ESD precautions throughout.

After a couple of days, he called to say getting Blue Screens of Death.

He lives a little way away from me, so I remoted in and installed Nirsoft Blue Screen View.

I have both attached and copied and pasted details from the crashes.

If I need the Mini Dump files, I can get those.

I ran Memtest for half hour and no errors were detected - any ideas?

------------
================================================== 
Dump File : 100111-13806-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 01/10/2011 20:00:26 
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005 
Parameter 2 : fffff800`032c7b65 
Parameter 3 : fffff880`03cc3fd0 
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe 
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
File Description : NT Kernel & System 
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 
Company : Microsoft Corporation 
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\100111-13806-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 275,088 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 092911-14601-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 29/09/2011 11:22:13 
Bug Check String : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000024 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`000c08a5 
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000 
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000 
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver : Ntfs.sys 
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+21d5 
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\092911-14601-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,816 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 092711-11169-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 27/09/2011 22:21:35 
Bug Check String : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000024 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`001904fb 
Parameter 2 : fffff880`096435a8 
Parameter 3 : fffff880`09642e00 
Parameter 4 : fffff800`03094f69 
Caused By Driver : Ntfs.sys 
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+5a88 
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\092711-11169-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,816 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 092611-14632-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 26/09/2011 22:47:51 
Bug Check String : BAD_POOL_HEADER 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000019 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000021 
Parameter 2 : fffff900`c33d8000 
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00001b40 
Parameter 4 : 00490000`00001b40 
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys 
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+c4899 
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\092611-14632-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,816 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 092411-14991-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 24/09/2011 15:28:27 
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005 
Parameter 2 : fffff800`033d220a 
Parameter 3 : fffff880`0ad4d5c0 
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe 
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
File Description : NT Kernel & System 
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 
Company : Microsoft Corporation 
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\092411-14991-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,816 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 092211-22183-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 22/09/2011 11:16:42 
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00041790 
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`03fc53d0 
Parameter 3 : 00000000`0000ffff 
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe 
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
File Description : NT Kernel & System 
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 
Company : Microsoft Corporation 
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\092211-22183-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,816 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 091911-16614-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 19/09/2011 17:17:58 
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005 
Parameter 2 : fffff800`03206617 
Parameter 3 : fffff880`09880e80 
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe 
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
File Description : NT Kernel & System 
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 
Company : Microsoft Corporation 
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\091911-16614-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,704 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 091911-17206-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 19/09/2011 17:13:36 
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00041284 
Parameter 2 : 00000000`10a98001 
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00003453 
Parameter 4 : fffff700`01080000 
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe 
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
File Description : NT Kernel & System 
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 
Company : Microsoft Corporation 
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\091911-17206-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,704 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 090211-22152-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 02/09/2011 23:56:01 
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00041790 
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`03fc38a0 
Parameter 3 : 00000000`0000ffff 
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000 
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe 
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
File Description : NT Kernel & System 
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 
Company : Microsoft Corporation 
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506) 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\090211-22152-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,704 
================================================== 

================================================== 
Dump File : 090211-21372-01.dmp 
Crash Time : 02/09/2011 10:56:24 
Bug Check String : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000024 
Parameter 1 : 00000000`001904fb 
Parameter 2 : fffff880`08406338 
Parameter 3 : fffff880`08405b90 
Parameter 4 : fffff880`012e6c73 
Caused By Driver : Ntfs.sys 
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+b1c73 
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64 
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\090211-21372-01.dmp 
Processors Count : 4 
Major Version : 15 
Minor Version : 7601 
Dump File Size : 274,648 
==================================================


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Memtest for half an hour isn't very long.

Turn up the memory voltage a little bit. Also turn up the processor voltage a little bit. This looks like memory errors, though something like this could also be induced by a crappy power supply.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the swift reply.

The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-A75M-D2H the RAM is 8GB (2 * 4GB) Corsair 1866MHz. I updated the BIOS using the @BIOS utility and reset to defaults.

I'm no expert at overclocking, will putting all the RAM settings to Auto (assuming they are not on that already) suffice? I have never altered Voltages before, you see.

What are your initial thoughts looking at the details above?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

These parts are all brand new and from a very reputable supplier. CCL Online

The PSU is 750W and this one here

http://www.cclonline.com/product/42...Supplies/750W-Powercool-Power-Supply/PSU1184/


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

That power supply has all the hallmarks of a crappy power supply. I can't find any reviews of it that are worth the time to read though I do find lots of people asking for information about the brand. The "features and specifications" listed in the link you provided is seriously deficient, and there is no evidence provided that the PS is accepted by any of the various ratings and standards organizations around the world.

This PS could very easily be the source of your grief. You should select any appropriate power supply that is recommended here, this being the only site on the internet that I am aware of where power supplies are properly tested and reviewed. Alternatively, you should stick with well known brand names with good reputations such as Corsair or OCZ.

Beyond that, turn up the memory voltages, like I said. If the PS is the problem, this *might* abate the problem, for awhile anyway.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi. I will be contacting CCL first thing in the morning, as it is claimed on the Hardware Secrets Forums that Powercool has no 80 Plus certifications.

I will let you know what they say. My gut tells me that is is a driver power management issue. I just wish I know more about decoding dump files


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

A power management driver shouldn't give a BSOD. The occurrence of that problem at multiple addresses suggests memory fault. If the power supply ripple is out of specification (it probably is) then this could induce the memory to become corrupted. If the power supply voltage is out of specification (it certainly might be) then this also could induce faults.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have attached the Minidump files

Do they add to your belief it may be the PSU?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

jiml8 said:


> A power management driver shouldn't give a BSOD. The occurrence of that problem at multiple addresses suggests memory fault. If the power supply ripple is out of specification (it probably is) then this could induce the memory to become corrupted. If the power supply voltage is out of specification (it certainly might be) then this also could induce faults.


Thanks for this. Based on what has been said. I intend to do the following in this order

1. chkdsk c: /r to eliminate bad sectors / failing HDD
2. Memtest+ 86 and leave it running
3. Swapping out PSU

A quick question on Memtest - despite the fact it says +86, I assume it works fine on testing a 64 bit CPU? I have downloaded the very latest version as an ISO btw. Furthermore, how important is it to test the RAM modules separately?

Thanks again for your trouble - the computer learning curve seems to get ever steeper for me


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

AHA!! 'Tis the memory. As regards the PSU, I spoke to CCL who assure me that they are spot on and in fact are used in many of their system builds.

I have bought many pre-built systems from CCL without any problems whatsoever so that set my mind at rest a little.

As regards Memtest, my friend photographed the screen which I attached.

He did the test with BOTH modules in, as the failing addresses are at 577.7MB and 5441.7MB and he has 2 * 4GB RAM - am I to assume that BOTH chips have a fault?


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Errors are all showing on one byte.

Turn up the memory voltage. Look at the timings, compare to the chip defaults, and make sure they match. Try turning up the latencies (increase them by one clock cycle). make sure the clock rate is right.

You need to do these things before concluding the RAM is bad. It certainly could be bad, but you also might have some settings wrong.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi with all due respect, the BIOS settings are at default. I have never known a computer to blue screen when all settings relating to RAM are at Auto.

Surely, as the computer is virtually brand new, it makes sense, despite being inconvenient, to RMA the RAM to be tested by the supplier?


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

If all the settings are at default, and the RAM is listed as being supported by the motherboard, then the RAM is bad.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

jiml8 said:


> If all the settings are at default, and the RAM is listed as being supported by the motherboard, then the RAM is bad.


Hi

My apologies for doubting your advice. I have spoken to CCL and they say the first thing to eliminate is the Timings and Voltage.

I will be doing this on Monday and will Post my results.

You may note that on the Memtest Screen the timings are 9-9-9-24 but they should be as below

Features

* 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 for AMD, Intel Dual processors and upcoming 2nd Generation Intel Core platforms;
* 1866MHz;
* 9-10-9-27 latency;
* Vengeance Blue heat spreader for styling and performance;
* 10 Year Warranty;

Specification

* Density: 8GB (2x4GB Module);
* Speed: 1866MHz;
* Timing: 9-10-9-27;
* Type: DDR3;
* Format: DIMM;
* Pin Out: 240;
* Pin Voltage: 1.5V;
* Warranty: 10 Years;

My bad


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have set the timings as provided by Corsair. Corsair list them as 9-10-9-27-2T

I have left Memtest running overnight, but with BOTH 4GB sticks in, as he is not really local to me.

Could you please check the attached screenshot as I would like to confirm that I have made the necessary BIOS adjustments to reflect the Corsair settings?

Also, what difference will testing 8GB of RAM instead of 4GB with Memtest 86 make?

To my mind, as errors were detected previously above and below ~4000MB, is it not testing all the RAM?

Pardon my ignorance, I feel like I'm on a very sharp learning curve here


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

After leaving the test running overnight, there are now no errors!! See screenshot below.

Will monitor for a couple of days before marking as Solved but it would appear to be down to relying on SPD timings!


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

So now you have seen a system that bombs when the memory settings were on auto.

Glad it worked out.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

jiml8 said:


> So now you have seen a system that bombs when the memory settings were on auto.
> 
> Glad it worked out.


Absolutely  Thank you 

I really need to get myself up to speed on issues such as RAM timings and hardware settings / BSODs.

Can you recommend any good online resources (I'm an avid Googler but seem to always chase problems after they occur rather than getting clued up first) - which cover issues such as I have experienced with this build?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

The computer is still going strong so marking as solved 

Thanks


----------

